
Silicon Valley Is Sneaking Models into This Year’s Holiday Parties - coloneltcb
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-12-07/silicon-valley-is-sneaking-models-into-this-year-s-holiday-parties
======
jasode
Yes, this practice of models at parties brings back memories. In 2000, a very
well-known enterprise software company (Northeast not Silicon Valley) hosted a
conference for customers and had a night party for the attendees. The most
memorable thing I remember was the group of extremely pretty women on roller
skates mingling with the crowd. E.g. they'd skate up and ask random attendees,
_" Hey where are you from? Are you enjoying the party?"_

It's very strange how a logical brain processes what's happening. One the one
hand, your rational brain says they're just paid to be there to loosen up the
crowd and their smiles and questions to the attendees are fake. On the other
hand, your emotional brain doesn't care and you smile and laugh back anyway.
It's like the Disney World effect. You know it's a facade but enjoy yourself
anyway!

~~~
throwawayjava
IDK.

My logical brain says "it's not 1950 anymore; the PR blow-black has the
potential to be truly brutal."

My emotional brain says "This is horridly objectifying and super awkward."

~~~
jasode
_> "it's not 1950 anymore; the PR blow-black has the potential to be truly
brutal."_

For that particular party, there definitely wasn't blowback because the next
morning, _everybody_ talked about how amazing it was. I think it caught
everyone off guard because it was unexpected and it gave attendees happy
memories. (Yes, maybe the attendees _should_ have been morally outraged but I
can only report how they _actually_ responded and at that time, they thought
it was a huge hit.)

It's been 17 years so maybe that company doesn't hire party models anymore.

 _> "This is horridly objectifying and super awkward."_

That's a valid opinion but just to paint the picture better, the women were
not dressed up as "Playboy bunnies". They were wearing regular shorts and a
themed tshirt showing no cleavage. The interactions with the models would be
similar to a kid interacting with Mickey Mouse at Disney. Also, there probably
were male models on roller skates as well but I don't remember them for
obvious reasons.

~~~
throwawayjava
_> >"it's not 1950 anymore; the PR blow-black has the potential to be truly
brutal."_

 _> For that particular party, there definitely wasn't blowback_

PR is bigger than just internal opinion. Witness: this article.

 _> The interactions with the models would be similar to a kid interacting
with Mickey Mouse at Disney_

Oy

 _> the women were not dressed up as "Playboy bunnies". They were wearing
regular shorts and a themed tshirt showing no cleavage... Also, there probably
were male models on roller skates as well but I don't remember them for
obvious reasons._

At least we all eventually agree that the obvious is obvious.

~~~
jasode
_> PR is bigger than just internal opinion. Witness: this article._

This particular article has an extra angle about models _pretending to be
friends of employees_ at a company party. I wasn't endorsing that.

I was relating a somewhat related story about models at a software conference.
However, they were _not pretending_ to be in relationships with anybody. They
were there to be hosts with bubbly personalities and to schmooze the crowd.

 _> Oy_

I was not exaggerating. The conference models were not there to show skin;
they were there to _socialize_. The conversations (regardless of it being
artificial and scripted from the models) are not of a sexual nature. It's
lightweight platonic chatting designed to loosen up the crowd.

Here are some videos showing the Disney character Garcon at the park. Not
every Disney actor's face is hidden behind a mask:

[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=disney+gaston](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=disney+gaston)

Clicking on some of those videos should give an idea of how the models
interact with guests. The men that Disney hires for that work are all
beautiful male specimens. (Women would typically categorize them as "hunks" or
"beefcakes".) However, the purpose is _not_ for girls/daughters/mothers/women
to grab their crotch or act out Magic Mike[1] fantasies. The Garcon actor is
there to be funny and provide smiles.

The Garcon models are not allowed to exchange phone numbers with the park
guests. There is no "let's meet up at Cinderella's castle" secret rendezvous
after they show off their one arm pushups. So, if the women at the park don't
get to engage with sexual foreplay at the park with Garcon, _why does Disney
only hire attractive men_? Oy indeed.

The models at the software conference did similar work to the Garcon actors at
Disney theme parks.

The reason you don't see public-relations blowback about the beautiful models
at Disney is the same reason you don't see it about models at industry
conferences.

On the other hand, the Bloomberg article about "models pretending to be
friends of employees" is a whole different level of weirdness.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Mike](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Mike)

------
davidu
Pathetic. The whole point is to celebrate with the employees and their
families and recognize the hard work everyone has put in over the year. A
stranger not connected to an employee would take away from that value.

If you want more women at the event, hire more women at the company and create
a culture that encourages that.

~~~
ardit33
"If you want more women at the event, hire more women at the company and
create a culture that encourages that."

\-- Yes, some magic wand will solve it?

If they are tech companies and engineers are the primary value drivers, and
only 16% of CS grads are female, what kind of rock will they find balanced
workforce?

Companies hire because they need people to feel a role, (eg. engineers,
marketing, sales, hr... etc). If they need more engineers they have to deal
with the workforce supply issues, where only 16% of applicants are female.

They are a business that need to build and sale products, and not a charity.

I live in NYC, and they have the opposite is here, most PR or fashion firms
are more female dominated...

It is, what it is. Not sure it justifies hiring models to balance the gender
ratio in a party, but the workforce imbalance is there to stay as long as
there is such an imbalance ratio in CS grads.

~~~
rad88
~60% of the developers on my team are women. It's not magic. Also, in a big
company most employees are not engineers, so the relative lack of female CS
grads shouldn't mean there are so few women that you need to hire them for
events.

~~~
ardit33
Yes, for small team (sub 10), I have seen high ratio of females/males, but for
larger companies, it is impossible.

If you are hiring 100s, or even thousands of engineers you are bound to the
supply of the market. Unless you do some straight out hiring discrimination,
and refuse to hire males. Similar to some Vegas clubs (they wont let males
unless they have a female with them). Good luck building a successful business
with those values.

It is Econ 101 dude... or dudette (not sure you are guy or a girl)

P.s. I personally would love to have seen balanced genders (working for tech
companies sometimes it feels like you are in the army), but that's probably a
utopian ideal that is not going to be fixed in my lifetime.

~~~
rad88
You are obviously bound to the supply of the market. What I'm saying is that
the market is bigger than you assume. The number of women interested in and
capable of a career in programming is much greater than the number of those
who actually want to work at your company.

------
dyoo1979
I was really hoping that this article was going to talk about some kind of
machine-learned model that had been used to improve holiday parties. My hopes,
dashed against the shores of reality.

~~~
rsashwin
haha, I thought the same when I first read the blurb.

------
nimbius
When attendance is so important to leadership theyre willing to do anything to
insist their holiday parties are somehow different than any other corporations
awkward, two drink ticket catered navel gazing event.

'non mandatory employee engagement' is generally how HR describes these
sterile lifeless get-togethers. This inevitably gets translated into "i
strongly encourage my team to attend" by management, which in turn results in
every H1B employee showing up in cringing terror of being fired while every
salaried non-exempt engineer and programmer brace for the inevitable "so, i
didnt see you at the party last week!" from their manager.

Save the time and effort. split the budget for this dumpster fire masquerading
as a social event, and add it to my raise.

~~~
workthrowaway27
I always heard no one ever gets promoted at the holiday party, but plenty of
people get fired. So I show up early, have two drinks, say hi, and leave
before doing anything regrettable.

~~~
mywittyname
I even skip the drinks.

------
buserror
I actually don't see much of a problem. These models are hired to have a chat
with nerds, and the nerds are actually paid (directly and indirectly) to talk
to them. Everyone is paid to be at that party and look reasonably good for the
appearance of a good time. Most 'nerds' there don't enjoy being there either,
they do it because they are professionals... like the models they are mingling
with...?

Any issue there? I mean, I rather enjoy talking to a model (female, or male in
fact) -- it's not a business I understand, they are _professionals_ with
possibly quite interesting lifestyles and stories. Wildly different from the
'colleague' grade. I used to hang out with ballet dancers in a different
lifetime, it was fascinating.

Likewise, it's entirely possibly that models will be happy to work on their
acting skills and so on to play that game. Perhaps the nerds can take a clue
or two...

It's not a strip club, it's no more degrading for the models as it is to the
employees, who _still_ have to put up and suck up to their managements
-sometime abusive, in more subtle ways- for the sake of _appearance_ (just not
physical), so how different is it?

Oh and remember, some models also _like_ parties. In the wild days of the 90's
at computer shows, most 'parties' ended up in 'afters' with a whole bunch of
the show models, because if you throw a bunch of (then) young people from
different backgrounds together with a corporate credit card, stuff is going to
happen, after business hours.

~~~
Nullabillity
Under that reasoning, why bother with the party to begin with?

~~~
buserror
Because, appearances? I mean, in many companies, you _have_ to appear at
socials -- remember, execs have zero clues what you are doing, all they know
is what they can see and touch.

------
jdavis703
This is not new for sure, but it deserves discussion in light of the #metoo
movement. In SV we're supposed to be innovators, why aren't we leading the way
towards a more equal society? If our holiday parties are boring because we've
hired a masculine monoculture, then maybe the solution is to hire more diverse
people the entire year. It's objectifying to women and minorities if the only
time we're hired is to make something more exciting for a few hours.

~~~
throwaway55554
Because the honest truth of the matter is that the nerds that got bullied and
discriminated against when they were young, only ever wanting to just be like
others and fit it, got exactly what they wanted. They are just as bullying and
obnoxious and discriminating as the people that bullied them.

~~~
thorell
Who is being bullied in the article's situation?

------
Molaxx

      I was once invited to a recruiting event by palantir (it was in Israel) where I noticed a bunch of good looking women talking up other people. The weird thing was they were all dressed practically the same, wearimg a small black dress. Now, this event wasn't formal or anything, so I gathered that they were 'atmosphere models'. That was a very weird experience , to think that someone paid for pretty women to have human interaction with me. I don't get how this passes as a good idea. 

Later I found out the organizer was a woman, so bizarre. Silicon valley is
weird.

------
LandR
I'd feel incredibly akward turning up to a works party and there's models
there who were basically being paid to pretend they want to talk to me.

It's just awful and sad.

~~~
graphitezepp
This would actually freak me out, I would probably need to leave immediately
once I understood what was happening.

~~~
MadSudaca
why?

~~~
olalonde
Like joining a soccer game and finding out half the other team was hired to
let you score goals -- not a very stimulating experience if you ask me.

~~~
MadSudaca
What would be the analogous of scoring goals in the context of a work party
with coworkers? Also, I think it would be a bit exaggerated to freak out and
leave. Although maybe I'm imagining the situation differently to how it was.

~~~
olalonde
Since you didn't get the analogy: I don't find it enjoyable to converse with
people who are paid to deceive me, especially if I find out about it after the
fact. I wouldn't mind it as much if the models were clearly identified as such
so that I could either avoid them or engage with them knowing full well what's
going on. I am shocked you find this surprising.

~~~
MadSudaca
My bad, I didn't know they were meant to pass as guests! I imagined they would
be clearly identified. I agree it's a very uncomfortable situation.

------
RangerScience
Huh. Seems like a better way to do it would be to just invite / hire a BUNCH
of artists. No need to pretend; support an important part of why the Bay is
the Bay, and expose your peeps to people they might not otherwise meet.

~~~
659087
I doubt very many artists would be interested in spending their night having
awkward forced interactions with random brogrammers and Kalanicks at a
corporate christmas party. There's a reason these companies have to _pay_
women to show up and pretend to be interested in what their employees have to
say.

~~~
RangerScience
> awkward forced interactions

Then you're "doing it wrong". Pay them to bring their art. Include them in the
party (whatever degree of free drinks / food / access everyone else gets).
Tell them that if someone's being a dick, they can feel free to be a dick
right back.

Teach your people that no-one else is responsible for their happiness.

------
vanadium
During the dot-com boom in Atlanta back in '99-'00, agencies and, to some
extent, startups around the city were known for hitting the strip clubs for
client meetings. It was pretty rife out there within the industry.

I doubt that would even remotely pass today. Just because some practices were
"acceptable" over a prior timeframe doesn't exactly render it acceptable
today.

~~~
epalmer
I was in Atlanta from '78 to 2000. From '80 to '93 I owned several businesses.
I had clients come in and ask to go to the strip clubs. I declined. We offered
cab money. I suspect some of my employees went with them but I was never in
the know.

------
chatmasta
Submarine for Cre8? I can’t imagine how an article like this crosses a
writer’s desk without a tip-off, most likely from the guy quoted in the
article, who runs the agency. For all we know he could be totally fabricating
the whole claim.

This is “journalism” ladies and gentlemen...

------
astrowilliam
This has been happening at tech companies for decades. Not only are there
models at the parties, but there's entertainment, food, drinks, etc.

It's a good time, enjoy yourself and don't take it too seriously. This really
isn't the end of the World.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
It wouldn’t be so bad if they had male models also. Actually, I’m sure someone
could make that into a winning business.

~~~
lebanon_tn
The article mentions that they had a few male models. At this company, anyway.

------
maxk42
This has been standard practice for decades -- nothing new.

Moreover, it's standard practice in a lot of big industries. Particularly
advertising, finance, automobiles, and others.

~~~
bdcravens
A lot of things have been standard practices in various industries for
decades. That doesn't mean they should be, and today's world gives everyone a
new voice to challenge these kind of things.

~~~
workthrowaway27
What's the issue with this exactly? The models are getting paid. Presumably no
one is compelled to work as a hired model at one of these events.

~~~
bdcravens
It's social papier-mâché, and the fakeness is demeaning.

However, that aside, the lack of disclosure is unethical.

~~~
ringaroundthetx
Demeaning to whom exactly?

Im trying to figure out what your argument rests upon.

lol at lack of disclosure, call the FTC

------
matte_black
Nothing new, this has been happening for a long time. They are called
atmosphere models.

~~~
bdcravens
A lot of things have been happening for a long time. That doesn't guarantee it
should continue.

~~~
matte_black
I’m commenting more on the article than the practice. It’s clear that someone
wrote this with a splashy headline and juicy intro to make it seem like some
new phenomenon that perfectly dove tails with current events about sexual
harassment or lack of company diversity.

~~~
musage
How is that a splashy headline? Are you referring to "sneaking"?

> _“The companies don’t want their staff to be talking to someone and think,
> Oh, this person was hired to socialize with me,” says Kermaani, who’s
> sending models to seven tech parties in the same weekend._

It's just accurate.

And where in the article is there any implication that this is an entirely new
thing?

> _say a record number of tech companies are quietly paying [..] it’s part of
> an older trend. Tech companies have long used models to run their booths at
> trade shows such as CES in Las Vegas, hype up crowds at product launches,
> and direct foot traffic at conferences. That said, this year’s record-
> setting requests for the minglers, known as “ambiance and atmosphere
> models,” are a step beyond what the industry has seen before, says Chris
> Hanna, who’s run TSM Agency since 2004 and counts among his clients “one of
> the largest search engines in the world.”_

The agencies themselves seem to say it's reaching a new level in both number
and now becoming about a generic fun-ness, rather than more specific tasks,
like sit in this booth and be pretty. But other than that, the article
outright says it's not new.

The record numbers are not up for debate anyway I guess, but as for the "type"
of engagement, if you imply this has always been so generic and fake, what's
your source for making that claim?

> that perfectly dove tails with current events about sexual harassment or
> lack of company diversity.

So you are you saying it doesn't? Can you eloborate on how sexism has nothing
to do with it, then?

~~~
matte_black
It's a splashy headline. "Sneaking" is unnecessary. Replace the word with
"Hiring", you don't sneak atmosphere models into a party, you hire them and
they show up. There's also no point in calling out _this_ year's parties, this
has happened at a bunch of parties for at least the last two decades. It's not
even exclusive to Silicon Valley!

Tradeshow models, booth models, and atmosphere models are also not the same.
Tradeshow models must at least know about the product they are representing to
discuss it with a potential customer. Atmosphere models must be very sociable
and capable of carrying good conversation with anyone, you cannot just turn a
cold shoulder to someone you don't find interesting. Booth models are mostly
there to look pretty and maybe help with generic marketing tasks like passing
out flyers.

Pointing out that the practice isn't new in the article doesn't mean the
article itself transforms into something new and becomes a breath of fresh
air. It's still a rehash of old ideas made to feed off current events to
produce a bit of ad revenue from people looking to keep their outrage up to
date.

So yes, I'm saying this does perfectly fit into current events. It was
designed to.

~~~
bdcravens
I think "sneak" means they are trying to pass them off of friends of
employees, even instructing them to say so, as opposed to disclosing why they
are there. Lying to your employees, even "white lies", is sneaky.

------
huac
> For a typical party, scheduled for the weekend of Dec. 8, Cre8 Agency LLC is
> sending 25 women and 5 men, all good-looking, to hang out with “pretty much
> all men” who work for a large gaming company in San Francisco

Who is it?

~~~
jsmthrowaway
Educated guess, based on "large gaming company," "San Francisco," the number
of models hired, hand selecting those models and giving them backstories, and
the disregard for opinion in doing something like this: Kixeye. Honestly, that
smells a hell of a lot like something Kixeye would do. Maybe EA or Zynga, but
I doubt it.

As soon as I finished the paragraph, Kixeye popped into my head automatically.
I will caveat that I'm very possibly wrong, but I'm just sharing my guess.

------
mywittyname
I wouldn't mind this at all. Given the choice between a meaningless
conversation with a model, one with what's-his-name-again from Accounting, or
a generic work conversation with the coworkers I spend most of my life talking
with, I'd choose the model.

------
jtmcmc
Having hosts at an event is one thing having people pretend to be guests of
the party is seriously creepy. I've never heard of this happening at a bay
area tech company (as in from someone who went to one) though perhaps they
wouldn't have known.

------
ryandrake
This article and especially the comments here are desperately searching for
something to take offense to. FFS it's just a corporate holiday party. These
things are usually so bland and sterile I don't even show up. Companies do all
sorts of things to drive attendance: Good food, drinks, interesting venue, and
entertainment. These guests are hired to further improve the atmosphere.
Artificial? Sure. The end of the world? Come on.

The article specifically mentions that male models are also employed, so all
of the knee-jerk ranting about sexism and misogyny is misplaced.

------
stillsut
Isn't the whole point of paying $5000/month to live in SF the access to
cultural benefits? If you want a strict monastic environment for your company,
rural Idaho would probably get the job done at 1/10 the price.

I'm reminded of a story a couple years ago when all incoming Duke freshman had
to read Alison Bechdel's _Fun House_ , a graphic novel with slightly gay
themes. Yes, a few were offended by this, and one person made the news for
publicly refusing to read it. But I don't think it ended up as a PR loss for
Duke. They said if you are coming into an elite liberal arts college, these
are the type of things that are consumed and debated.

Everything makes someone uncomfortable, mine's Karaoke - if they have a
machine there people will be like, "stillsut come up and sing Tom Petty with
me". But we need to be firm about our desires and not let the heckler's veto
erode the culture.

------
godzillabrennus
This isn’t new.

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/techcrunch.com/2014/03/04/the-d...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/techcrunch.com/2014/03/04/the-
dating-ring-is-raising-money-to-fly-women-from-nyc-to-sf-because-dating/amp/)

They’ve been flying women to San Francisco for dates.

~~~
bdcravens
Totally different. The article you're referencing is trying to connect two
dating markets (SF and NYC) where both sides are ostensibly interested.

Models at parties are actors, pretending to be real people.

~~~
ImSkeptical
Presumably models are also real people who have an interest in being there
(their interest is in being paid).

If consenting adults are being treated fairly, I don't see any moral problem
here.

~~~
bdcravens
The article says they are told to say "I'm (real employee)'s friend". If I go
to a party put on by my employer and they are paying people to lie to me, I
would say I'm not being treated fairly.

~~~
ImSkeptical
Edit: Oops. I misread you the first time. Maybe my comment is no longer
relevant.

But you chose to accept that job. The actor on TV isn't being treated unfairly
because he/she has to lie and say they're a detective, or whatever. I don't
see why the model is being mistreated because her role is software company
employee.

If anyone is being mistreated by the lie, it's the person being lied to, who
is, you know, being lied to. That said, this is a balance between having a fun
party, and possibly feeling dumb when it turns out the girl you thought you
were flirting with is actually a model hired to entertain you. I think it's up
to those companies, the employees, and the models, to strike the right
balance.

------
mfe5003
Maybe they should invite some other company to their party with the other
gender ratio if it is such a problem.

~~~
stuffedBelly
My thoughts exactly. Or host semi-exclusive parties at larger public venues
such as bowling centers, where employees have chance to mingle with outsiders,
likely with better gender ratio (most such venues have split sections and
people can walk across them. Thirsty Bear in SF is a good one). Not to even
mention implication on gender issues, hiring models to interact with employees
does not really help them improve their social skills.

~~~
Tade0
We tried to host such a thing a few times in college.

Apparently female-dominated environments suffer from social awkwardness as
much as male-dominated ones.

------
SadWebDeveloper
It's been years since i attended my company Christmas party, last time i went
C-levels were bragging how much money/things they have, specially to the new
employees and everyone else was either discussing work things or the latest
gossip on what c-level is going to get fired. SV parties looks like they are
trying hard to make wolf-of-wallstreet-level parties.

------
bdamm
When I first saw this the headline was shrunk to "Silicon Valley Is Sneaking
Models into..." and I assumed "the workplace" to be the logical conclusion of
this. People paid to look pretty and sit at a desk and pretend like they work
to adjust the workplace ambiance? Seems like a logical direction for this to
go in.

~~~
Jach
Similar things have already been happening in Asian countries for years...
e.g. [https://kotaku.com/in-china-women-hired-to-motivate-
computer...](https://kotaku.com/in-china-women-hired-to-motivate-computer-
programmers-1725573574)

------
ProAm
Kind of sad.

------
EliRivers
Oh yes, I remember this. It ends up with prostitutes being hired by the
company for the evening, sometimes on a banded scale such that the most
attractive prostitutes are only for the senior employees. Used to be primarily
in the finance industry, but modern Bro-tech companies are following that
path. It's nice that some agencies screen out the obvious requests for that,
but such customers will just move on to the agencies that don't.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
If I were Norvig-like I'd claim I was at the party for my looks.

------
mmanfrin
"Silicon Valley is" is real lazy and dumb reporting.

~~~
stuffedBelly
that's why companies in Bay Area need to at least try to be good citizens
representing Silicon Valley. Generalization is a tendency in human nature.

------
rayj
This is pathetic. Either don't hire women to be there or just hire a bunch of
strippers. I say this as someone who is irritated by both sexism and political
correctness run amok.

~~~
thorell
Their job isn't just to be attractive. Their job is to help schmooze people
who don't seem to be having fun. There are social skills involved, whether or
not you value or believe in them.

~~~
zeveb
This is honestly the most valuable comment on this page, and ironically it's
the very last one that I see.

The models in this case really are performing a valuable job.

~~~
nsgi
Perhaps that's worth doing, no one wants to feel left out at a party. But then
why do they need to be models, or focus on talking to the opposite gender?

------
pmurT
What's so wrong with enjoying the company of women with better genetics than
most?

~~~
Molaxx
Are you used to paying for company?

~~~
pmurT
Certainly don't pay to go to movies and watch ugly people

~~~
Molaxx
How is that relevant?

------
EpicEng
sounds awful

/s

------
heedlessly2
Its kind of funny. These Silicon Valley types make $150k, but still can't get
a girlfriend

~~~
Mountain_Skies
It might be different in SV but my experience in IT has been that the vast
majority of employees over 25 are in stable marriages and either have or are
planning on having kids. Of course the Valley is its own special bubble but
doubt singledom is going to be the path most end up on into middle age.

~~~
omegaham
I'll anecdotally confirm this. As much as people love shitting on the
awkwardness of nerds, most people get it together enough to find love by age
25.

People learn enough social niceties to get by, even if they never become the
life of the party. Women start caring less about how cool the guy is and and
start caring more about "Do I actually get along with this person?" Somewhere
in the middle of those lowered expectations for coolness and increased social
competence, nerds do just fine.

------
danjoc
Why would you be upset if the models are not?

The models might be really upset if they don't get that job where they make
$200 an hour. That might be the difference between presents under a tree and
no Christmas for their kids.

~~~
heartbreak
I, too, frequently forget that there are people in this world besides me and
“the models.”

~~~
danjoc
Well, yeah, that's my not so subtle point here. The only people who seem to be
upset are the people who have to have paid actors pretend to be their friends
for a few hours.

From the outside, it looks silly. I think it would be a shame to see their
personal embarrassment and bruised egos ruin an easy job opportunity for a few
people who would like to make $200/hr attending a party. That sounds like a
pie job. Professional party attender.

------
659087
How incredibly cringeworthy. Glad to see Silicon Valley companies continuing
to meet my expectations.

